# Fisher Extreme SS V lift problems



## armedbear357 (Nov 16, 2014)

new to site, just hooked up 1st time this year and everything worked fine except no lift . I used floor jack lift plow and plow motor runs w/out any weight but once ram is at top and you release the fish stick and ram drops even w/ot any weight on it. Any info or prior knowledge . Plow is 6yrs old thanks


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Let's start with this, is it leaking anywhere?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

S3 stuck open.


----------



## armedbear357 (Nov 16, 2014)

No leaks, wings move fine, been looking at my manual but couldn't determine which valve controlled the lift ram.


----------



## armedbear357 (Nov 16, 2014)

I pulled back plastic cover if facing back plow as there are three valves ? S3 is at far right ?


----------



## armedbear357 (Nov 16, 2014)

7634k-2 - fisher valve 2-way w/ nut


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

armedbear357;1871555 said:


> I pulled back plastic cover if facing back plow as there are three valves ? S3 is at far right ?


Correct. Thumbs Up


----------



## armedbear357 (Nov 16, 2014)

kimber750;1871644 said:


> Correct. Thumbs Up


Kimber, ? I called Fisher Tech this morning they advised valve S2 the middle valve was valve controlled the lift ram on my ex V .


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

armedbear357;1871665 said:


> Kimber, ? I called Fisher Tech this morning they advised valve S2 the middle valve was valve controlled the lift ram on my ex V .


Yes, S2 is for up. But believe you can't raise because S3 is stuck open since it falls back down when you release the button. Stuck S3 will let fluid bypass the lift ram and go right back to the reservoir. A bad S2 would still raise and hold since there is a check ball after the valve. If you want to test it, tighten the quill all the way and see if it will raise. If you see an improvement replace the S3.


----------



## armedbear357 (Nov 16, 2014)

kimber750;1871674 said:


> Yes, S2 is for up. But believe you can't raise because S3 is stuck open since it falls back down when you release the button. Stuck S3 will let fluid bypass the lift ram and go right back to the reservoir. A bad S2 would still raise and hold since there is a check ball after the valve. If you want to test it, tighten the quill all the way and see if it will raise. If you see an improvement replace the S3.


 ok I'll check both thanks R they both the same part # ?


----------



## armedbear357 (Nov 16, 2014)

armedbear357;1871685 said:


> ok I'll check both thanks R they both the same part # ?


Part # 7634k-2 ?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Believe theS3 and S2 are different part numbers. Don't have part diagram in front of me.


----------



## armedbear357 (Nov 16, 2014)

kimber750;1871696 said:


> Believe theS3 and S2 are different part numbers. Don't have part diagram in front of me.


I found it part # SV08-2004


----------



## armedbear357 (Nov 16, 2014)

armedbear357;1871709 said:


> I found it part # SV08-2004


I had changed S2 last year couldn't beleive it was bad so soon. Thanks for help and insight ! Ttyl


----------



## armedbear357 (Nov 16, 2014)

*Extreme V speed skrew location ?*



kimber750;1871423 said:


> S3 stuck open.


morning , Kimber750, u assisted me last ? i had so fixed the lift issue now speed on XV . Where is the skrew to increase sped of plow on motor ? 
thanks


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

armedbear357;1952717 said:


> morning , Kimber750, u assisted me last ? i had so fixed the lift issue now speed on XV . Where is the skrew to increase sped of plow on motor ?
> thanks


The pump relief is just above the motor on the back side of the pump. I would not mess with it unless you have a pressure gauge hooked up. The only other adjust is the quill, this adjusts drop speed. Quill is also on the back side of the pump just above the motor. These are the only two things that will adjust the speed of the plow. There is nothing that controls how fast the motor spins.


----------



## armedbear357 (Nov 16, 2014)

*Thanks*

Ok, thanks


----------

